# Hi From Houston, TX



## sweetie (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi everybody.  I've been lurking a while and recently started posting a little
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so I wanted to formally say hello from Houston.  You all are so helpful and fun.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi there from a fellow Houstonian


----------



## Hilly (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello!!!! HTOWN Love!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 7, 2009)

No H-Town Love but some Dallas love here!!


----------



## sweetie (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks!  Houston or Dallas, I appreciate All love.


----------



## im10ika (Oct 8, 2013)

helloI


----------



## lovingmakeup (Oct 8, 2013)

sweetie said:


> Hi everybody. I've been lurking a while and recently started posting a little
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 







  Hellooo there!


----------



## Julily (Oct 9, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Jessica (Oct 14, 2013)

Welcome to Specktra from Austin, TX!!!


----------

